
Apps, social media fuel 'booming' online prostitution: study - Vaslo
https://news.yahoo.com/apps-social-media-fuel-booming-online-prostitution-study-134405615.html
======
CapricornNoble
Strange that the article mentions Instagram, but only as a tool for "pimps to
recruit young girls".

It totally ignores the very large and well-known contingent of IG "models"
selling their own bodies. Just search for "Dubai porta potties".....

www.tagthesponsor.com
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPOYMojEP9k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPOYMojEP9k)

------
arkades
Who else’s first embedded advert in the article about online prostitution was
a picture of a beautiful woman with the tagline, “Here for every beauty. Shop
now.”?

Top notch work, there, Yahoo Marketing.

